# Mad Max



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, after about 2 years on pre order this should arrive today.......

..... will update the thread tonight, hoping it's not a pile of shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2015)

i played it for about 20 mins last night, looks amazing, but need some more gam eplay before i can give a definitive review, but ive now just got my code for metal gear solid so im not sure which one is going to get the most action


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2015)

Only got an hour or so in, seems good so far, I love mad max so the story and the theme is always going to win, the car drives ok, that was my worst worry.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 2, 2015)

Ranbay said:


> Only got an hour or so in, seems good so far, I love mad max so the story and the theme is always going to win, the car drives ok, that was my worst worry.



Review I read said that the car fights, picking off people with your harpoon, are incredibly well done.  The hand-to-hand combat is a not-so-hot immitation of the Arkham-series fighting.  Definitely on my "to buy" list when I upgrade of playstation 4/xbox one (still can't decide which - probably ps4 for No Man's Sky & The Last of Us).


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2015)

yeah it's very batman in the fight bits,


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2015)

but more street fighting from what i can tell, and weapons...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2015)

yeah, and you get the shotgun init


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2015)

To be fair this game is rather good so far!

Just love driving about and smashing things up, stopping at random camps and looting them.


----------



## treelover (Sep 10, 2015)

has it flopped already? just over a tenner on cd keys and around 25.00 on GMG.

20 quid roughly on indiegala


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 13, 2015)

treelover said:


> has it flopped already? just over a tenner on cd keys and around 25.00 on GMG.
> 
> 20 quid roughly on indiegala



Seems to be a lot of new pc games going for very cheap these days. The Witcher 3 is only £14 on cdkeys, and I've seen Mortal Kombat X and Arkham Knight for under a tenner (ok those two are kinda broken tho)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 17, 2015)

It is getting mixed reviews.

Nothing in it is particularly bad but  the  contents is kinda just the same kinda open world quests you see in every open world game. 

Liberate bases. Hijack convoys. Take down objects indicating a factions influence in an area.

Generic game with mad max paint job.  A good paint job by all accounts but basically just as thin.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm loving it, stuck in loads of hours already.... the take downs and the car upgrades are great!


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, it's shadows of arkham in "the wasteland" but it's actually quite a lot of fun.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2015)

Just completed it, was really fun!

loved building up the car, and the weapons, the fighting was really good, and it progressed really well, even after the final story mission it says I'm only 50% completed the game, loads of side things to do.


----------



## treelover (May 3, 2016)

Under six quid on CD Keys, still not convinced though.


----------

